# Happy Birthday Creepycanmore



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

A very Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you very much! I treated myself to cleaning out the garage haunt...ah well, at least I'll get some cake. Thanks again.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Creepy!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday CreepyCanmore, I hope you enjoyed a great day!!*


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks all. I got some cake, and how can life be anything less than awesome when you have cake?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You know cake goes straight to your hips, right? lol'

Happy belated birthday CC!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy horror day
Even if it is really late


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy belated birthday!!!!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday my fellow Canuck! Enjoy your cake.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you. Thank you very much.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Cake is a good thing. 

happy belated birthday!!!!!!


----------

